
Show HN: Giki, the __simple__ wiki - nubela
http://giki.wiki
======
greenyoda
_" Giki is structured as a private open-source project. It will intended as a
for-profit project with ownership and profits shared amongst public
contributors.[1] ... If you are a programmer and will like to contribute,
shoot me an email ... with your Github profile and we can start by giving you
access to the source code[2]"_

Isn't this really saying that it's a _closed source_ project (i.e.,
proprietary software)? Doesn't "open source" mean the source is freely
available to everyone, not just the contributors?

Also, with so many free, open source wikis available, is it realistic to
believe that you can make a profit by selling a wiki? Competing with widely
available free software would seem to be an uphill battle.

Finally, I found it counter-intuitive that highlighting any text on the page
is what you do to edit the _entire_ page. Based on any other UI I've ever
experienced, highlighting text is something you do to operate on that specific
piece of text. Why not have an edit icon that makes it more obvious? This
seems to be taking minimalist UI design a bit too far.

[1] [http://giki.wiki/learn-more](http://giki.wiki/learn-more)

[2] [http://giki.wiki/getting-involved](http://giki.wiki/getting-involved)

------
nubela
This is my attempt at simplifying wikis. It currently serves as our startup's
knowledge-base repository.

PS: This is a raw release, not very mobile friendly yet.

Your thoughts?

